# Port Mansfield Tarpon & Shark



## MakoMark (Mar 6, 2010)

Fished the jetties from 12:00pm-5:00pm hooked 6 Tarpon landed 2 friend hooked and landed 1 which we lost trying to get hooks out. He also hooked 3 sharks and landed 1. All Tarpon where caught on lures.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

NICE! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

good for yall, looks like you two had some fun


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

nice job, be careful on the rocks. looks hazardous


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Congrats guys!

I will be trying Port Aransas this week and will keep you posted.

What lures - if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## MakoMark (Mar 6, 2010)

We where using MirrOdine, Skitterwalks and shallow diving yozuri lures. Hooked most on outgoing tide.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats cool!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## MakoMark (Mar 6, 2010)

The jetties do get dangerous just have to time your landing of the fish. If not you git a wave like this hitting you.He was trying to land his Tarpon which got pushed under a rock.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

i love those mansfield jetties!


----------

